# Jetski audio system?



## FwoGiZ (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello,
I have never built an audio system myself but I would like to install something alright on my jetski.
I have came up with two different ideas... the first one is to get one of those Boss ATV85B 350$









The problem is that I have no idea if that thing would strap down properly on my jetski... but if it does, it would be kinda idiot proof as it is an all in one kit right?


The other option, would be to go with a Boss MC900B 150$ mini amp which is 500W 4channels







and has bluetooth remote just like the ATV85B one.. then I would need to figure out what I do speaker wise...
Drill holes in the hull? Get speaker pods instead of the mirrors? Handlebar speakers?

Another factor is that I am using this jetski for flyboarding! If you don't know what flyboarding is, I strongly suggest you youtube it so you have an idea  It's the coolest sport ever! Anyways, while flyboarding, there is engine noise but also water spout noise and you are all around the jetski... you are mostly flying over, in front and beside the jetski so it would be most ideal to have sound tossed away from the jetski, unlike the ATV85B for say. If I drill holes on the footguard thingy, just like this








Then sound would be tossed UP too I guess?
The BEST would be if I can have custom made pods but I have no idea where to even look for that and it'd probably be very hard to build.

Anyways I thought I'd ask you guys what you think of all of that and go from there.... If I am gonna need speakers with that MC900B amp, then I will also need advice! I was looking into some 2x70-90W marine speakers and maybe bridging or mono blocking the amp? Anyways we'll keep that for another thread  Just food for thoughts...

Thanks a lot in advance guys!!!


----------



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

There are a bunch of offerings for motorcycle handlebar speakers....that big boss unit is going to be hard to mount and probably in your way.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 30, 2015)

I went with the big boss unit thing and I must say am quite pleased!
It has to be put on and off all the time but that's ok.. for the power I get!
Plus when I flyboard, I can just point it toward the sky and hear it.. a bit!
I am pretty sure that means I would probably not hear ANYTHING with any other speakers...


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

got a pic of it mounted up out of curiosity?


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 30, 2015)

lookup fwogiz atv85b on youtube!


----------



## jstrahn (Mar 25, 2011)

This is an old thread but I'm putting this hear in case someone else stumbles onto this thread in the future.

If you have an application like a jetski, you want DC Gold speakers. They are 100% waterproof as in you can put the speaker in a fish tank and play it.

For a jetski or anything that is sure to get extremely wet, I wouldn't mount a lot of the waterRESISTANT speakers.

The DC Golds sound great as well and are efficient so they don't take a lot of power to run. They used to be made by a company called Babb. I've been running them for years and they're top notch.


----------



## rosaann (Sep 7, 2017)

I saw that youtuber rocking the kicker system. Sounded like it worked really well... "I ride 705" is the YouTube channel


----------

